# Homemade Butter, Powdered Butter, Buttermilk, Powdered Buttermilk, Cream and Powdered Cream



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

How can a beginner homesteader make butter, butternilk, Cream, Powdered Butter, Powdered Buttermilk and Powdered Cream straight from a cow?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Buy a freeze dryer? 

I would suggest getting a dehydrator and experimenting. Dehydrated fruit is good, dehydrated peppers are not bad, and I do not care for dehydrated green beans


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out this site. This one is on eggs but she has everything your looking for


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, what is your favorite farm animal?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m sure you could just make milk cream butter cheese from the cow fresh . 
I’m planing on doing this in the next few months , I have smelly cows running all around my place so I’m sure I can talk the farmer out of some fresh milk , if the trucks stop running at the end of the world he’s going to be swimming in it


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Wellbuilt said:


> I’m sure you could just make milk cream butter cheese from the cow fresh .
> I’m planing on doing this in the next few months , I have smelly cows running all around my place so I’m sure I can talk the farmer out of some fresh milk , if the trucks stop running at the end of the world he’s going to be swimming in it


It is not legal for a milk producer to sell milk on the side.There was a small dairy once near where we lived. She would put jars of cream in her back seat floor for people to "steal" and leave a gift of money. That was the good stuff you had to spoon out of the jar.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> How can a beginner homesteader make butter, butternilk, Cream, Powdered Butter, Powdered Buttermilk and Powdered Cream straight from a cow?


First you have to buy a fresh milk cow. Butter making is easy and so is cream and buttermilk. The dried stuff????


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Ya well every thing sucks in 2022 
But I’m sure I can get a bucket of moo juice any way . 
The guy is a friend of mine , I know he and his family bring a bucket down to the house , I’m sure he is not buying
Milk at price chopper . 
I was at the food store yesterday
And the whole store was full of 
Shrunk packaging every thing was cut in half and cost double ☹


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

There's little danger in using raw milk collected under routine levels of cleanlines and used right away. The problems of bacteria are magnified the longer it sits. Refrigeration helps, but Pasteurization is best and easy to do. There is no health advantage to raw milk.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Raw milk is easier for some of us to digest, me included, but now there are work-arounds. I have found that A2 milk, lactaid milk, etc. are all helpful. Though I will say that raw milk tastes VERY good, better than lactaid milk.

Still, buying lactaid milk is dead easy now, and so that is what I drink as the difference is not that great


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, what is your favorite farm animal?


I don't have a favorite animal because I'm taught to never play favorites with everyone nor everything.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

WFP said:


> I don't have a favorite animal because I'm taught to never play favorites with everyone nor everything.


Is this Jerryberry using a different username?


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Is this Jerryberry using a different username?


The administrator merged both my accounts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Really? Looks like there are still two accounts from different start dates.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Really? Looks like there are still two accounts from different start dates.


That's what the administrator did.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Which account are you planning to use because you can’t use both.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

wr said:


> Which account are you planning to use because you can’t use both.


The wfp account


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You’re very sure because the other is going to become inactive and most members are more familiar with JerryBerry.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

wr said:


> You’re very sure because the other is going to become inactive and most members are more familiar with JerryBerry.


Ok


----------

